

Scraping the Windows Phone Marketplace - taylorfausak
http://taylor.fausak.me/2011/12/28/scraping-the-windows-phone-marketplace/

======
efader
Microsoft should offer a free phone for anyone that owns a Windows powered
computer and future owners to combat Android and iOS.
[http://www.trendslate.com/2011/12/28/windows-should-
include-...](http://www.trendslate.com/2011/12/28/windows-should-include-
phone/)

